# The Theology Program



## Hamalas (Feb 9, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this so if I have put this in the wrong place I want to apologize in advance and ask an administrator to move it. I have recently found a ministry called Reclaiming the Mind Ministries. (RMM) A sub-ministry of this is The Theology Program. (TTP) It is a program that seeks to provide seminary level theology training without the burden of attending a seminary. It's goal is not to replace seminary but rather to share the benefits of a good theological education to those who would not normally seek it. They seem to have a wonderful, and from my brief examination, reformed background and might be a good thing to let God's people know about.


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Machaira (Feb 24, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Do you have a link for that?



http://www.bible.org/index.php?scid=2


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 24, 2007)

*Sorry!*

Oops! Sorry about that. Well it's a good thing I don't have to get to heaven based on my own actions! Here's the link: http://www.ttpstudents.com/content/ttp/home/


----------

